# Probotic Infusion Therapy????



## Sues (Dec 5, 2001)

Since this is diagnostic testing, I am wondering if anyone has any information on the Probotic Infusion Therapy being done in Australia? I am wondering about the results of the test from anyone on this board who has had it done..And is there anyone doing that here in the USA?Thanks, Sue


----------

